# eso sí



## jaimon

La frase es:

Poder desarrollar, eso sí, con un minimo.

Moderator's note: two threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Artrella

Hi Jaimon, bienvenido al foro   !

Creo que es "that is" .

To be able to develop, that is, with a minimum.


----------



## jaimon

Muchas gracias. Me sirve.


----------



## pep

Yo entiendo que "eso sí" viene referido a "así pues" un mínimo, o incluso "al menos" un mínimo. En ese caso creo que podría ponerse , "thus" para la primera, o "at least" para la segunda. NO estoy seguro.


----------



## Campesino805

With more of the sentence, we could select the best phrase:
> that is (why)
> therefore (or, thus)
> that's it
or others.

Can develop, therefore, as a minimum.


----------



## jess oh seven

¿Cómo se traduciría "*eso sí*" en esta frase? Lo he traducido como "yep" o "truth be told", pero ésta me parece demasiada formal.

_Lo empleamos [este nombre] los unos con los otros siempre que tenemos oportunidad, *eso sí*, siempre nos cuidamos de usarlo con un ser inferior en el escalafón._

Gracias!


----------



## Kialaya

Sería mejor en ese contexto traducirlo como "however" porque no quiere decir una afimación, sino que está diciendo que aunque emplean ese nombre bla bla se cuidan de usar sólo con un ser inferior. "however, we take care to use it only with bla bla"


----------



## jess oh seven

aaaah, gracias. todo me quedo claro!


----------



## Kialaya

de nada ;-)


----------



## fenixpollo

Since it's more colloquial that "however", I think of it as _but one thing's for sure.._

Saludos.


----------



## gotitadeleche

What does eso sí mean in this context?

_Con siete y medio [meses] había visto yo a mi niña dos veces...cuando nació y aquí por segunda. Porque *eso sí*, nada más que hice llegar aquí, vino una funcionaria a por mí, y me llamó y dice "vente, que vas a ver a tu mujer y tu hija"._

Thank you


----------



## illari

Just emphasis, gotita...

yeah, that´s exactly what happened...

saludos


----------



## AJGP

Hi!

"Eso sí" is used when you want to emphasize or clarify something.Hope this helps.


----------



## gotitadeleche

A big thank you to both of you!!!


----------



## fenixpollo

Hi, gotita, and sorry that I'm a little late, but I wanted to add a possible translation in English:* one thing's for sure* or *one thing is certain*.

Saludos!


----------



## šeherezada

Hola!!

Por favor me podeis decir que significa *'eso sí'* en esta frase: 
"Eso sí, despues de una buena ducha !nos lanzamos a la ciudad para disfrutar del primer dia en Santiago, nuestra meta!" 
Gracias!


----------



## anthodocheio

¡Hola!

"Sí", con acento, significa "yes" y "eso sí" quiere decir "this one YES" o "this one of course". Something like that...


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Efectivamente, la traducción de las palabras es como dice Anthodocheio, pero el sentido que tiene aquí es como si dijeras "una cosa es cierta". No se me ocurre una manera de expresarlo en inglés . (No sé si se usa decir: "something's for sure")

Como si antes de tu frase hubiera algo como: "*Llegamos cansadísimos, pero*, ¡eso sí! después de una ducha nos fuimos a recorrer la ciudad".

Es este sentido creo que podrías traducirlo como: "¡You can be sure of this! After taking a shower..."

Ojalá te sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## šeherezada

Hola!

Eso sí,  La frase antes de esa expresion fue: "llegamos al albergue super cansados." Eso que has escrito en ingles segun mi opinion se usa. Gracias por la ayuda. Adios


----------



## ds2sb

si la pieza supera todos los records, el premio alcanzara los treinta millones. *eso si*, cualquier marlin azul que pese menos de 150 kilos debe ser devuelto al mar.

looking for a translation of the expression "eso si" in this context?


----------



## roanheads

Looks like " that being so " or simply " however "


----------



## sastrem92

Right now I can think of:
But, on the other hand
But, nevertheless
But, by all means


----------



## ds2sb

muchas gracias, thanks a million!


----------



## ds2sb

gracias, thanks a million!


----------



## Magmod

¿Cómo traducirías al inglés?
É*l no puede abandonar su despacho. Pero, eso sí, recibe en él a los exploradores.*
Mi intento: 
He never leaves his office. But he receives explorers.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Quizá podrías intercalar un _then again_ después del _but_.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

_But he does receive_...? And doesn't the first part mean that _he cannot leave his office_?


----------



## Eufrosine

Yo traduciría:
He _cannot _leave his office. But_ he does_ recieve explorers in it.


----------



## micafe

He cannot leave his office, but he does receive the explorers in it.


----------



## Mexico RV'er

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Quizá podrías intercalar un _then again_ después del _but_.


----------



## Lis48

He can´t leave his office, but that said ( OR then again) he does receive visitors there.


----------



## Magmod

Muchas gracias a todos.
Pero *sí* significa *yes. ¿*Porqué nadie ha usado *yes o so en la traducción?*


----------



## loudspeaker

Magmod said:


> Muchas gracias a todos.
> Pero *sí* significa *yes. ¿*Porqué nadie ha usado *yes o so en la traducción?*



Porque hay traducciones que no pueden ser literales.


----------



## Magmod

loudspeaker said:


> Porque hay traducciones que no pueden ser literales.



Pero no se puede decir: *that is so*?


----------



## loudspeaker

Magmod said:


> Pero no se puede decir: *that is so*?



No. La rueda ya está inventada. 
Te han dado excelentes respuestas ahí arriba.


----------



## Magmod

Claro, pero no estoy intentando reinventar la rueda.
Eso *es* (sí): significa that's so. No es posible que *es *ha sido suprimido: eso (es) sí?


----------



## loudspeaker

Magmod said:


> Claro, pero no estoy intentando reinventar la rueda.
> Eso *es* (sí): significa that's so. No es posible que *es *ha sido suprimido: eso (es) sí?



No. 'Eso sí' no puede llevar nada en medio en este contexto.

Por favor, despiértame mañana a las ocho. *Eso sí,* hazlo con suavidad, y no como la última vez, que casi me matas del susto.


----------

